# Holl-ee Rollers Batman!



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh Oh I love to see pics of Vinnie! What a clean face he has. I don't know how you get around the eyes and the shave is so even. In that first photo, you can almost see his eyelashes. What a great expression. He loves that new toy!

Your pictures really capture his full body expression. You can tell he loves playing around the yard frolicking in mid-air. What a happy boy.

Sorry, I can't stop gushing. I'm a Vinnie fan! :blushing:


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Excellent photos. How do you get them so clear? I guess you are at ground level? How big is your zoom lens. I would love and try pictures like that with my dogs. Vinnie looks so happy.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - THANKS BFF!!

I just use a Wahl Mini Arco - I can't say enough about that little wonderful clipper! I have to say though, these photos were taken the day after I groomed him and I like him with at least a day of growth for photos. You can kinda see in the second photo on his cheek - it looks a little rough. I need to be more careful! He is pretty good with grooming - getting better all the time. I just got my shears last week and used them the first time for this groom. Whooooeeee what a difference. I REALLY like scissoring!!! It just smooths things out so nice!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Excellent photos. How do you get them so clear? I guess you are at ground level? How big is your zoom lens. I would love and try pictures like that with my dogs. Vinnie looks so happy.


I sit on the ground or my agility table to take his photos. It makes all the difference in the world - give it a try! The lens I use 99% of the time is a Nikon 70-200/2.8. He is usually about 20-30 feet from me for most of the good shots.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

From an earlier post Marsha said, "I shoot a Nikon D300 and 99% of the time, the lens that is on it is the 70-200/2.8." 

I spent Sunday looking for an entry level SLR and figuring out what type of lenses I could get. I'm such a geek. I started looking at the Nikon D40. I kept thinking...oooh oooh, if I get the next model up, I can get more megapixels, or take more frames per second, or I could have a motorized lens thingy, or whatever. It will be awhile before I can get a new camera. Gotta get the dog first!

Your photography is amazing.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is so cute and you are such a good photographer - how do you get his face so clean without cutting him? I tried and cut them up poor dogs.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Vinnie has great expression and you capture it to a tee! I'd submit some to the makers of the Poodle calendars. [email protected]


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Pamela said:


> he is so cute and you are such a good photographer - how do you get his face so clean without cutting him? I tried and cut them up poor dogs.


The Wahl Mini Arco does a great job - I love the length - about a 30 blade length. I did nick his neck and under his one eye a bit this time. Will have to be more careful next time!! Poor guy!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

thestars said:


> Vinnie has great expression and you capture it to a tee! I'd submit some to the makers of the Poodle calendars. [email protected]


Thanks - I'll contact them to see if they are looking for photos - I have a calandar made every year of my favorite photos from the previous year. Snapfish makes REALLY nice calandars.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am such a Vinnie fan that I'm considering his brother. One of the pictures of his brother looks almost like his face. Keep the photos coming!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Karbit's Vagabond? He looks a LOT like Vinnie. I think he was going to be a silver also. Have you contacted Karin?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, I've been e-mailing her. I believe she said he's supposed to be a dark gunmetal grey/silver, that the German silvers are darker than what we are used to here. You had Vinnie shipped to you, right?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep - Karin told me that a European dog will not be a light platinum silver (I guess it's not allowed in Europe?), but more of a dark grey. Vinnie shipped at 11 1/2 weeks from Portland to Chicago and I picked him up there. I wanted a direct flight with no plane changes, so I drove from Iowa to Chicago to pick him up. I would imagine you could get a direct flight to Memphis or Nashville?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just looked and don't see any non-stops between Portland and Memphis or Nashville. I'll have to see what other cities might have non-stops. Surely I can find a closer airport than Chicago. Did Vinnie make the flight fine? Did you drive home with Vinnie by yourself? Or was there someone along to drive while you played with Vinnie?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Check with Karin - she does this all the time. I would imagine you can find something closer than Chicago. Vinnie made the flight perfectly. He was playing in the parking lot about ten minutes after I paid for his flight. He didn't even care about all the noise from the trucks going by. I had a friend go with me, but Vinnie rode in a kennel on the way home. I equate dogs loose in the van to people not putting their babies in baby seats. My dogs all have nice comfy kennels with chewies and blankets in the van. He was not thrilled about being back in a kennel for another four hours, but that was the only noise I have heard out of him in the van. He rides like a champ - just curls up and goes to sleep or chews on his toys.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad to know Vinnie did so well. I'm all in agreement with puppies riding in kennels. I just would want to be looking in at the puppy on the ride home! Recipe for a wreck. Poor Rebel gets sick if he rides in the car for more than a few miles. He does do better in a car with auto transmission rather than manual (hope that doesn't say anything about my driving?!):car:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

You'll have to let me know if you end up getting him!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I sure will!!!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Vinnie is a true gem.
I am looking forward to watching him mature through your fabulous photography.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, we may have to start a Vinnie fan club!!! Along with a Gunther fan club,Taffy fan club LMAO! SO many fan clubs! I like the toys, but are they tough, Ki-ki is a chewer and even the "tough toys" are nothing for her to chew up lol. I got her 2 new ones yesterday at TS and I have to make sure they are put up so she does not chew them up lol I want the for retrieve drive only, they are the BRIGHT orange and it seems that is the ONLY color she will "fetch". Actually can anyone tell me why that might be, all of the girls LOVE that color? VInnie looks great, I wish I could get my girls faces to look that smooth!


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with everyone - you take the best pictures, they are always fun and so clear. Where did you get that toy by the way?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i love vinnie i want him love the look in his eyes


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - thanks everyone! I don't know if you'd want him though! I have a friend that has Border Collies and we do agility together. She said her current young BC was "never that busy" when she was watching Vinnie tonight!!! :biggrin: He is a bit crazy!! But - he's fun fun fun.

I got the toys at PetSmart - you can get them lots of places. I get the smaller ones - the 3 1/2 inch ball as they have the smaller holes and you can put food in them. I don't know if they would hold up to a heavy chewer though. My guys are not real hard chewers - that's why I got these. My guys would never empty a Kong - they just gave up when they couldn't reach the end.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Then you are definately doing the right sport with Vinnie. My last standard (Roxy- RIP) had stage fright and could not compete in agility. She liked going to practices though


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> I am such a Vinnie fan that I'm considering his brother. One of the pictures of his brother looks almost like his face. Keep the photos coming!!!


It would be pretty neat to see his brother on here too. Best to you in your search for your next companion.


----------

